# Quick RangeReport - My 2nd trip



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

Took my baby eagle to the range again today, ran 150 rounds of CCI blazer brass through her without a hiccup, love my gun i just need practice still

still have to work on my flinching as i apparently fight the recoil and end up shooting low unless i focus, once i start gettin into it and thinking i have it fine, they start going low and i have to slap myself around a bit

here's my best looking target, its the one used for the old monthly shooting contests and stuff here .. the firts round missed the paper completely and after i stopped laughing at myself i shot off the remaining 9

i held the target in front of my computer screen so the light would make the holes show up better and took the pic with my crappy camera-phone

.45acp Baby Desert Eagle --- 7 yds









today was more for fun than practice as i was using it as much needed stress relief - but i'll be going back soon for some slow, focused practice


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like you're on the right track; practice doesn't make perfect, PERFECT practice makes perfect. Only shoot as fast as you can hit, concentrate on the fundamentals, and once they're ingrained, speed will come.

Clever idea on the target photo; you have no idea how many pix I've taken trying to get a good shot of a group of itty-bitty holes in a target. Next time, I'm gonna try your method.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, keep practicing. It does take a while.

Good job


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Try bringing the trigger to right before the breaking point - stop. Resteady, and then go that last extra distance to fire...

:numbchuck: :numbchuck: :numbchuck: :numbchuck:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

You should also pick up some snap caps from your local gun store. Have a buddy load your mags using live ammo and snap caps then you can really see how you are shooting. That is the best way to see if you are flinching or not.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I picked up a case of the flinches again today at the range. I get it periodically,a nd when I do, it sticks w/ me the rest of the trip. I needa practice w/ snapcaps more again. It's been 6 months since I've done it.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

To get rid of the flinches, stay calm and collected. Be as relaxed as possible. Don't think about shooting. Don't think about form. Don't think about what part of your finger is on the trigger. Don't think about breathing. Don't think about where your feet are. Especially don't think about what your Baby Eagle is doing or is gonna do as you squeeze the trigger. Just think "point, hole in target". Like driving a car, you can't think about it. After the process becomes natural to you, then you can work on form. Be patient and remove all doubts from your mind. They'll just screw you up and make you frustrated.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Forget all the rightous stuff and relax and enjoy your shooting and the gun. It's got to be fun or your going to drive yourself nuts with all the pointers to remember. Loosen up and enjoy.


----------



## Gliebe (Feb 4, 2007)

IM NEW TO THIS MYSELF. IVE BEEN SHOOTING ONCE OR TWICE A WEEK FOR ABOUT 4 WEEKS. STILL TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT WORKS FOR ME AND WHAT DOESNT...ID LIKE TO KNOW HOW IM DOING SO ANY CRITISISM IS WELCOME........HERES SOME PICKS OF MY LAST TRIP....I HAD A BETTER DAY THE LAST WEEK, BUT NO PICS OF THAT DAY:

7 YARDS









15 YARDS









25 YARDS


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

thats not bad for a new shooter, just gotta remember the 3 p's
practice
practice
practice
:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

